# indoor out and a few that were already out



## omentheduck (Aug 14, 2007)

I had started this one inside under 4 4 foot hoods and some compacts and a halogen but had to move it outside about 3 to 4 weeks into budding .


outside it is still budding , it does not get full sun but it does have some direct sun in the morning and some thru the day 

I have a few others outside as well this one is one that got started in the room and moved way befor the other for space reasones


planted in the ground


heres the other two

I'll try to get some more pics and srry bout the quailty but it's a camera phone and i just got the sofware to transfer my pics so soon i'll have a few more... thanks for reading:holysheep:


----------



## omentheduck (Aug 14, 2007)

the first pick is of the judge a strain that i won on the cc fourm it is the only seed that has survived out of like 10:hairpull:  and the last 2 are my low ryders#2
The middle palnt in the low ryders pic has ben eaten by slugs anyone know how to ????get rid of them


----------



## omentheduck (Aug 16, 2007)

these are some of my plant in the woods, and i was wondering in the second pic their is a lil redding, this is only just above some of the nodes only a few spots are like this, i was just wondering if i could be the start of something, the plant is healthy... and it is only one plant


----------



## omentheduck (Aug 17, 2007)

i went outside to look at my ladies today and i find one the one that i moved while budding weird leafs that look like reveging leafs!:hitchair:
i think will someone tell me wht they think sorry for the pic qua.
and the last pic is  the bud fatting up one the second plant in the same pot!


----------



## omentheduck (Sep 15, 2007)

i have had a few plants got stolen, and had a few other minor probs but over and done with, the first few are of  a strain called the judge and it is in flower right know yesss just showed bout  a week ago 
the far away one is one that i had inside but moved outside eariler in the season( she has gotten big!!!!) and she is also budding the last few are of a small one that actully looked like it had hemp in it the leaves where broad and fat but it's a girl so i'll keep it, and thanks for reading and srry it took so long but at least the are a better quailty! peace


----------



## Nico (Sep 16, 2007)

Broad leaves means Generally an indica strain. narrow and long means likey to have sativa in the strain.

But you know that of course. 

And it is flowering and you can see trichomes on the hairs so its probably cool

What makes you say it has hemp in it? What do you mean?

Nico


----------



## omentheduck (Sep 16, 2007)

form the few pics that i have seen when france tried to make hemp that had no thc in it,  the leaves on mine looked sort kinda like it  
 and thanks for the reply


----------



## Nico (Sep 17, 2007)

Sativa​

​ 





Indica​

​ 



remembering of course the some strains can have an Indica or Sativa leaf shape IE some of the 50/50 crosses etc.. All in the genetics.

Sativas generally grow alot taller and Indica a more compact plant.

Nico

My Grow http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14543


----------



## omentheduck (Sep 21, 2007)

her are some new pics


----------



## omentheduck (Sep 28, 2007)

i have had to move them now 3 or 4 times due to persons suddlenly taken intrest in the areas they were in, i am still in fear but now run out of spots.
the first pic is of the low ryders.


----------



## omentheduck (Oct 4, 2007)

here the are , nothing sp, really nice results after i watered and nuted them! had to tie on down so it couldn't be seen far away lol!


----------



## omentheduck (Oct 9, 2007)

ok so the last time i see now didn't work lets try agin


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2007)

*The ladies are looking great. :aok: Whatever your doing keep it up.  *


----------



## omentheduck (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks i am useing orchard bloom nutes  with black strap molasses with a hint of super thrive,( only one or 2 drops per 5 gallons of water.) and i am useing running ditch water sometimes cannel water if i make it that far! thanks for the reply


----------

